
Show HN: Quick Access to Google Sheets/Docs/Slides with Suite Shortcuts - _collard
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/suite-shortcuts/fjncmkijpafmbjjbcnkddkgdlifhdofm/
======
_collard
Wanted to learn more about how Chrome Extensions work and decided to just
build one over the weekend.

